# Dog van advice please



## greatbarnet (Jan 13, 2014)

Hi

I'm hoping to upgrade my estate to something bigger so I can get up to four big crates in the back. Really I want to buy a VW Transporter, but haven't quite decided yet (could be a Merc Vito... etc)

But I'm utterly confused by van conversions, insurance, DVLA and so on. 

I don't actually want a 'van'. I want a 'car' (eg, a people carrier like a Transporter Kombi or Shuttle that has windows, twin sliding doors, tailgate, air con - things you don't generally get with a 'van'). But I'd be taking out all the back seats and having just cages back there. I don't know if this then means it has become a 'van' for insurance purposes (and also things like bridge/road tolls).

Has anyone else on here done this? What was your experience? Did you have to let DVLA know that the seats had been removed? Did it change the classification of the vehicle from 'car' to 'van'? Do you get stung going over the Severn Crossing and such?

Also, what's the insurance like for a 'dog van' (it won't be a business, I'm only transporting my own pets). Is it about the same as for a car? 

If anyone has experience of converting a T4/T5 or some other people carrier in this way I'd be really interested in whether it's just the same as having a car in terms of insurance and so on or if it brings a load of hassle!

Thanks very much


----------



## Dogless (Feb 26, 2010)

I have a VW Caddy - twin sliding doors, normal rear doors, bespoke caging and drawers, roof van fitted, air con, bulkhead removed and replaced with mesh that I can see through; all the stuff you mention but no seats to take out.

You can see it here: http://www.petforums.co.uk/dog-chat/359856-photos-boys-new-wheels.html

You can get commercial van insurance cheaply - I use it for private use only and have declared that. In terms of the ferry it can go on as a car with it's use and it's dimensions.


----------



## AJ600 (Mar 3, 2014)

Dogless said:


> I have a VW Caddy - twin sliding doors, normal rear doors, bespoke caging and drawers, roof van fitted, air con, bulkhead removed and replaced with mesh that I can see through; all the stuff you mention but no seats to take out.
> 
> You can see it here: http://www.petforums.co.uk/dog-chat/359856-photos-boys-new-wheels.html
> 
> You can get commercial van insurance cheaply - I use it for private use only and have declared that. In terms of the ferry it can go on as a car with it's use and it's dimensions.


Loving the van!!!

Question is your crates removable?


----------



## Dogless (Feb 26, 2010)

AJ600 said:


> Loving the van!!!
> 
> Question is your crates removable?


No; they are fixed but I am sure you could get removable ones. They have escape hatches at the rear so if you want to carry anything long you can put it through the crates!


----------



## greatbarnet (Jan 13, 2014)

Thanks for the reply Dogless and the photos, it really looks superb! 

Maybe I should be less hung-up about the whole van thing. I cross the Severn Bridge a lot so don't really want to pay van rates on that but it may be something I just have to deal with :001_unsure:

I love the flexibility you have, I'll be doing similar. It feels such a huge purchase it's taking me forever to do it, but I will be so excited when I finally do


----------



## Leanne77 (Oct 18, 2011)

I have a Fiat Doblo that I have 2 up, 2 down cages in, but all seats etc are still in place. My cages are a single unit that can just be slid out and removed as one piece. I havent informed my insurance about anything tbh and my vehicle is still classed as a car.


----------



## smokeybear (Oct 19, 2011)

Citroen Berlingo, Peugeot Partner, Ford Tourneo/Connect, Renault Kangoo, Ford Galaxy, VW Hi Life Caddy

There are lots of MPVs which offer you the benefits of the space of the van with none of the drawbacks re tolls


----------



## Freyja (Jun 28, 2008)

I too have a Doblo because the back doors on my car abd a bit temperamental and tend to stick I have folded the seats up and have 2 crates in the back but the wrong way round so I have to put the dogs in through the side doors rather than the back doors. I find this safer as the dogs are not jumping straight out onto the road they have to go round the door of the crate. 

I have not told my insurance anything as the seats are still in just not used it even went in for its MOT like that they just put rear seat belts couldn't be tested.I have also had the windows blacked out.


----------



## 2Hounds (Jun 24, 2009)

I have to remove the rear seats in our Peugeot Partner tepee to fit the dog cage in, its removeable & I can stick the seats back in & do so for MOT/service. Not informed insurance as don't think it classes as a modification, presume it would be same if I transported something like asofa in back ( done that along with other large items). I think some are registered under commercial because of the vat situation.


----------



## Freyja (Jun 28, 2008)

2Hounds said:


> I have to remove the rear seats in our Peugeot Partner tepee to fit the dog cage in, its removeable & I can stick the seats back in & do so for MOT/service. Not informed insurance as don't think it classes as a modification, presume it would be same if I transported something like asofa in back ( done that along with other large items). I think some are registered under commercial because of the vat situation.


You don't have to put the seats back in for the MOT I never unfold mine they just put on the warn side that the rear seat belts were not tested.


----------



## BoredomBusters (Dec 8, 2011)

Loads of vans have the things you mention, my Extol has twin sliding doors, air con, tailgate..

Tolls look at windows - I once looked at a Hijet that someone had vinyl stickers made up to look like blacked out windows to get across the severn bridge. My previous vans (Hijets) had window as one had been a camper, and we put in a window on the nearside sliding door on the other one. We were fine at the Dartford Crossing, went through as a car no problem.

Road tax was a suprise when I got the Extol though. As it was registered as a van from new it was more expensive. If you get proper commercial insurance from a decent insurer it's not too bad.


----------



## Dogless (Feb 26, 2010)

greatbarnet said:


> Thanks for the reply Dogless and the photos, it really looks superb!
> 
> Maybe I should be less hung-up about the whole van thing. I cross the Severn Bridge a lot so don't really want to pay van rates on that but it may be something I just have to deal with :001_unsure:
> 
> I love the flexibility you have, I'll be doing similar. It feels such a huge purchase it's taking me forever to do it, but I will be so excited when I finally do


Yes; I wanted one for a long time and still love my van .


----------



## plantsman (Feb 6, 2014)

I had a Peugeot Expert panel van for 7 years and found that insurance was expensive compared to a car, RFL was higher than a similar size car and the Dartford toll charged me as a Van, but M6 Toll treated it as a car!

Having swapped it for my VW Touran (probably not big enough for you I know) I'm saving about £700 a year on insurance, RFL and fuel... Not to mention servicing.MOT costs are hopefully going to be a lot less too, I really liked the Expert and still wish I had it at times but it was a bit of a money pit.


----------



## xxJudexx (Sep 21, 2013)

From my own experience I would stick with your idea of getting a car and taking the seats out.

I have a van with two extra large cages in the back, it's really one cage with a removable divider. The whole unit can be lifted in and out easily.

I have to say I miss being able to take passengers!! I use my van for my business and if it wasn't already sign written I would swap it for a partner size car today!

You will save on insurance, most insurance companies won't let you take your no claims from your car to a van . And if you use tolls quite often it will save you a packet.


----------



## MrsGiggles (Feb 12, 2013)

We just upgraded my car to a VW t5 caravell and it's just amazing, it has twin sliding doors, it's got 3 full seats and 2 seats in the back, which they are on sliders, so you can make the boot space as small or big as you want, it also has a table in the back which is also on sliders so you can have that anyway you want, the 2 seats in the back swivel around so you can face the 3 sweater which is perfect for us as we've also got 3 kiddies so when we go out, we can eat our sarnies or fish and chips at the table, I just love our new car


----------



## Oenoke (Oct 17, 2009)

I had my Freelander with the back seats folded forward and the back caged for the dogs, but when I had 5 dogs there wasn't really enough room.


I upgraded to a van the end of last year, I had to wait a few months to get it caged though, but the dogs all have a plenty of room. I have a Vauxhall Vivaro.


The road tax is about the same as the Freelander was, the insurance is about £10 a month more and it's more to go through the Dartford tolls. The Vivaro has air con, it hadn't worked in the Freelander for years.


----------



## AJ600 (Mar 3, 2014)

Oenoke said:


> The road tax is about the same as the Freelander was, the insurance is about £10 a month more and it's more to go through the Dartford tolls. The Vivaro has air con, it hadn't worked in the Freelander for years.


I understood that if you had side windows you pay the same as a car when going through the tunnel????

Is that not right?


----------



## BoredomBusters (Dec 8, 2011)

AJ600 said:


> I understood that if you had side windows you pay the same as a car when going through the tunnel????
> 
> Is that not right?


Yes it is, as I mentioned in my post about windows and the dartford tunnel. Although if you're in a small van you can just go through the auto tolls anyway - they don't chase you down and tell you off. Not sure how that will work in October when they change things.


----------



## Oenoke (Oct 17, 2009)

AJ600 said:


> I understood that if you had side windows you pay the same as a car when going through the tunnel????
> 
> Is that not right?


Yes, my van hasn't got windows and I was saying what the difference for me was.



BoredomBusters said:


> Yes it is, as I mentioned in my post about windows and the dartford tunnel. Although if you're in a small van you can just go through the auto tolls anyway - they don't chase you down and tell you off. Not sure how that will work in October when they change things.


Yes, I too am wondering what will happen in October.


----------



## Emmastace (Feb 11, 2011)

Same topic but different angle....I have been looking for a dog van for ages and happened to mention it when the Peugeot went in for the MOT last week. The guy doing the MOT said to be really careful about getting a Diesel as new rules on emissions coming in would make the cost of maintaining a small diesel van a nightmare. He said he wouldn't be buying a diesel van and to go for one of the petrol cars that could be converted for/would fit dog crates so I am interested in what everyone has to say on here.


----------



## BoredomBusters (Dec 8, 2011)

I've got one petrol van that does 250 miles per tank and does 25mpg. Got a diesel recently, it does 35/40mpg (both around town as dog walker vans, not motorway driving) and does nearly 600 miles per tank. Obviously it costs more to fill up, but needs filling a lot less frequently which saves me costs in other ways (as I am a business). My petrol costs more to maintain as it's a Daihatsu and everything is 'main dealer' so I can't see a problem.


----------

